# Subs Wanted SE Michigan



## snopro616 (Nov 22, 2005)

Snow Plowing Subcontractors & Drivers Wanted

Due to our expanding client base and coverage area we need additional subcontractors to meet our client’s demands. We are currently seeking companies with reliable Equipment & Operators who want to increase revenue during the slower winter months. 

Advantages:
•	Reliable, competitive pay
•	Dedicated sites to each subcontractor
•	Friendly, knowledgeable, well organized and experienced management
•	Available routes in numerous Southeast Michigan areas
•	Uses for many types of equipment 
(Skid Steers, Backhoes, Wheel Loaders, Quads)




Please call 248-676-8508


----------

